# from 9carat to 18carat



## stevem4323 (Feb 11, 2011)

please excuse my ignorance ...but myself and a friend need an answer to this one if you had a kilo of 9 carat gold and it was refined how much 24 carat would you be left with and would the refined 24carat be worth more than the kilo of 9carat...again excuse my ignorance


----------



## Fournines (Feb 11, 2011)

Your 9 karat gold is approximately 35.41% - 37.50% pure gold by weight.

One kilo (32.15 troy oz) would contain between 11.38 and 12.05 troy oz of pure gold. That is what you would be left with after refining.

There would be no real difference in value, except your costs to refine it.


----------



## rbramsey (Feb 11, 2011)

stevem4323 said:


> please excuse my ignorance ...but myself and a friend need an answer to this one if you had a kilo of 9 carat gold and it was refined how much 24 carat would you be left with and would the refined 24carat be worth more than the kilo of 9carat...again excuse my ignorance



1 gram of 9K gold = 9/24 = .375 gram 24k gold.

Most buyers would pay based on the gold content. 1 gram of 9K gold would be worth the same as .375 grams of 24k gold. The smaller amounts would have a greater discount off of spot price.

Richard


----------



## stevem4323 (Feb 11, 2011)

ok thanks for that ...and what would the refining costs be for the kilo of 9carat


----------



## nickvc (Feb 11, 2011)

Fournines I'm afraid your wrong in your maths, over here in the UK your not allowed to be below the assay for your gold or they won't mark it, we had trouble years ago with the assay office because some casting grain we supplied a large customer with, when cast only made .375 purity which was quite amusing as our assay was 0.376 on the grain so we reckon the customers caster had thrown some copper in to cover the small alloy loss in melting and casting :evil: 
So the real answer is 375 to 377 grams of fine gold assuming it was all clean,no springs stones, dirt, grease and the rest but you were quite right the value is no more, well certainly not here in the UK.


----------



## Fournines (Feb 11, 2011)

stevem4323 said:


> ok thanks for that ...and what would the refining costs be for the kilo of 9carat



Are you trying to figure out what it would cost you to refine it yourself? Or if you gave it to a refiner?

The costs will be different.


----------



## Fournines (Feb 11, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Fournines I'm afraid your wrong in your maths, over here in the UK your not allowed to be below the assay for your gold or they won't mark it, we had trouble years ago with the assay office because some casting grain we supplied a large customer with, when cast only made .375 purity which was quite amusing as our assay was 0.376 on the grain so we reckon the customers caster had thrown some copper in to cover the small alloy loss in melting and casting :evil:
> So the real answer is 375 to 377 grams of fine gold assuming it was all clean,no springs stones, dirt, grease and the rest but you were quite right the value is no more, well certainly not here in the UK.



As he did not tell us where the material is from or in what form, I was just giving a ballpark estimate of it actually being 8.5k - 9k. I know that regulations in the UK tend to be a bit tighter than here in the US, but again we don't know where this kilo of 9k gold is from.


----------



## stevem4323 (Feb 11, 2011)

what i was trying to work out is if i invest 10 grand in 9 carat could i make a profit by getting it refined


----------



## Oz (Feb 11, 2011)

Fournines said:


> As he did not tell us where the material is from or in what form, I was just giving a ballpark estimate of it actually being 8.5k - 9k. I know that regulations in the UK tend to be a bit tighter than here in the US, but again we don't know where this kilo of 9k gold is from.


It is not legal in the US to hallmark karat gold anything less than 10K, so I would assume this gold did not originate from the US.


----------



## shyknee (Feb 11, 2011)

stevem4323 said:


> what i was trying to work out is if i invest 10 grand in 9 carat could i make a profit by getting it refined


My grandfather always said buy low, sell high .If you can't sell high it does not matter because you purchased it low to begin with.

Welcome to the forum.

PS. Most profits are made on the purchase not the sale.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 12, 2011)

stevem4323 said:


> what i was trying to work out is if i invest 10 grand in 9 carat could i make a profit by getting it refined




No. Gold is gold and if you melt your kilo of 9k and get an assay done on the bar and you want to sell it you'll get the same price for it as for fine gold usually and no refining costs.


----------

